# Kaniabikes Twenty vs. Kubikes 20"



## marcuswaldeck (27. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Mütter, Väter, Fachleute und Enthusiasten,

Weihnachten soll es für meinen kleinen (genau 5 Jahre, 113cm hoch, Schritthöhe aktuell 49cm, fährt täglich mit einem älteren 16er 10 bis 15 km - von sich aus, ohne unser zutun) ein neues 20er geben.
Fahrstrecken: Schotter, harter Waldboden, Asphalt, alles Flachland

Ich wollte eigentlich ein Hot Pepper, doch dies musste leider wegen der Farbe weichen.

Jetzt bleiben nur noch zwei Räder in der Auswahl

http://www.kaniabikes.eu/twentylarge.php
oder
http://www.kubikes.de/kubikes_shop/Bikes/20er/KUbikes-20-Zoll-Standard.html

Ich finde bei den Daten kaum Differenzen, Gewicht, Bremsen sind etwa gleich, Reifen sind identisch und Kurbellänge die 127mm.

Er ist letztens ein viel schwereres Scott Voltage JR20 eine Stunde Probe gefahren, lief problemlos, daher würde ich auch bei dem Kania nicht die small Variante wählen.

Diverse Beiträge zu den Rädern habe ich schon gelesen, doch es gibt noch keinen direkten Vergleich.

Bitte helft mir und meiner Frau, dem Kleinen ist es egal was der Bärtige am 24.12. bringt


----------



## Roelof (27. Oktober 2014)

Sind beide bis Weihnachten noch lieferbar??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcuswaldeck (27. Oktober 2014)

Ja



> *Twenty und Twentyfour *
> Ende Oktober kommen die nächsten Basic-Ausführungen zu den Händlern, die Team-Modelle ca. 2 Wochen später – bitte jetzt schon die Handelspartner kontaktieren!
> 
> *Ausblick*
> ...





> *KUbikes 20 BASIC-8*
> Lieferzeit:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Roelof (27. Oktober 2014)

Wie du schon selbst festgestellt hast, schenken sich beide nix. Wenn ich mich entscheiden müsste, würde ich zum Kania greifen, weil bekannter und - wahrscheinlich - nach der Nutzung besserer Wiederverkaufswert.

Potential zum tunen ist ja bei beiden vorhanden...


----------



## Ann (27. Oktober 2014)

da wird nicht viel um sein. ich würde aber das kubike nehmen, weil es mir einfach besser gefällt. ich denke mal, den namen für den wiederverkaufswert werden die auch schnell haben. der kontakt ist total schnell, man muß nicht ewig auf antworten warten und sofort lieferbar sind sie auch  wenn es der geldbeutel erlaubt, würde ich das custom-9 nehmen, das gewicht ist genial und du bekommst das rad genauso, wie du willst. ich denke die werden sich mit sicherheit wieder sehr gut verkaufen lassen.

so frag noch 50 leute und du wirst noch 60 verschiedene antworten bekomme


----------



## trifi70 (27. Oktober 2014)

Ich würde das Kania nehmen, gestehe dem Kubike aber mindestens denselben Werterhalt zu. Lass den Bauch entscheiden. Oder nimm das Kubike nach dem Motto: was Du hast, das hast Du. Wenns bei der Lieferung des Kania Verzögerungen geben sollte, gibts womöglich Stress unterm Weihnachtsbaum.


----------



## trolliver (28. Oktober 2014)

Einen persönlichen Direktvergleich habe ich auch noch nicht gelesen, soo verbreitet sind ja beide noch nicht. Anders sähe das bei Isla und Kania aus, aber das steht ja nicht zur Debatte.

Wenn es dem Kleinen schon egal ist... (Respekt wegen der täglichen Fahrstrecke!), dann geht einfach nach eurem Geschmack.

Oliver


----------



## marcuswaldeck (28. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe heute mit Kania telefoniert. Es soll am 10.12.14 eine neue Sendung kommen. Doch es gibt wie immer keine Garantie, was den Erhalt am 24.12. nicht zu 100% sicher macht :-(
Auch soll es bei Kania demnächst keine Unterscheidung zwischen Basic und Team mehr geben, sondern ein Rad genau dazwischen, glaube es waren dann 430,- € (oder 439,-?). Dann sind die Schwalbe Mow Joe's gleich dabei.


----------

